# Sign in car saying "tips accepted"



## MajorMajor (Jan 22, 2015)

Good idea?


----------



## SavannahAdam (May 12, 2015)

Seems like experienced Uber passengers who know tips aren't part of the game would be turned off and sink your star rating. I get a couple tips every night, usually by offering restaurant recommendations and laughing at passenger's jokes, but I'm in a tourist city where everyone is liquored up and looking for a local person's opinion.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Tips are not mandatory but allowed and appreciated might prevent trouble. I would love to dispute the horseshit rumors that riders are not allowed to tip. I had one guy claim he tipped a driver "and Uber found out and refunded the tip and told me not to do it anymore". Complete b.s. story.


----------



## Gena (Apr 27, 2015)

I would really like to put a sign stating that every passenger, who gives me 4 stars - voting for me to get fired.

Any graphic designers here? I am sure this will be very popular!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I would suspect that if you happened to give an Uber employee a ride that this sign could lead to negative consequences. A cheapo Uber customer might also choose to notify Uber of your sign. I think Uber would frown on your sign, if not deactivate you.

I realize that we are I/C's and probably should be able to post truthful information about tipping. I just don't think Uber would share that opinion.


----------



## SavannahAdam (May 12, 2015)

I thought about putting a note on the passenger cell charger and perhaps the water (yes, I put the small bottles of water out) saying that 5 stars are appreciated. More or less, take my water, use my charger, you owe me 5 stars. But I'm a total newbie and my rating is 4.9.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

SavannahAdam said:


> I thought about putting a note on the passenger cell charger and perhaps the water (yes, I put the small bottles of water out) saying that 5 stars are appreciated. More or less, take my water, use my charger, you owe me 5 stars. But I'm a total newbie and my rating is 4.9.


Uber discourages pandering for 5*s.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It depends on how attached you are to driving for Uber. As soon as a passenger reports you for having signs like that, odds are you'll be deactivated.


----------



## Gena (Apr 27, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> It depends on how attached you are to driving for Uber. As soon as a passenger reports you for having signs like that, odds are you'll be deactivated.


Sign stating that every passenger, who gives me 4 stars - voting for me to get fired *will *get me fired?

It really looks like century 21st edition slavery model...


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Gena said:


> Sign stating that every passenger, who gives me 4 stars - voting for me to get fired *will *get me fired?
> 
> It really looks like century 21st edition slavery model...


It's considered soliciting a high rating.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It's considered soliciting a high rating.


yeah but it's ubers fault with this severely flawed rating system. Getting anything other then a 5 is failure.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

MajorMajor said:


> Good idea?


No, not a good idea. One of these cheap pax will take a picture of it and send it to big brother Uber, they will not be happy about it, trust me, the Uber police will not approve, LOL.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I realize that we are I/C's and probably *should be able to post truthful information about tipping.* I just don't think Uber would share that opinion.





thehappytypist said:


> It depends on how attached you are to driving for Uber. As soon as a passenger reports you for having signs like that, odds are you'll be deactivated.


OK.....so standing up for the truth can get a driver deactivated. But riders who falsify account information DO NOT get deactivated? _So Uber prefers LIARS_?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK.....so standing up for the truth can get a driver deactivated. But riders who falsify account information DO NOT get deactivated? _So Uber prefers LIARS_?


If the liars pay, then they probably do prefer them. If a driver tells the truth and it could lead to the driver getting money outside of the app, Uber does not like that.

Remember, while Uber has instituted a code of conduct for the drivers and passengers, there is no code for Uber.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK.....so standing up for the truth can get a driver deactivated. But riders who falsify account information DO NOT get deactivated? _So Uber prefers LIARS_?


You must be new to Uber, Uber does not give a rats ass about you, the pax is of the utmost importance, like in any business, customer comes first, you are just a means to an end. Uber just loves hiring the mentally challenged, I see more and more of them on a daily basis, like zombies.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It depends on how attached you are to driving for Uber. As soon as a passenger reports you for having signs like that, odds are you'll be deactivated.


They don't have to be monetary tips


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Tips are not mandatory but allowed and appreciated might prevent trouble. I would love to dispute the horseshit rumors that riders are not allowed to tip. I had one guy claim he tipped a driver "and Uber found out and refunded the tip and told me not to do it anymore". Complete b.s. story.


That actually could be true depending. A driver here said a friend of the paying pax tipped after the paying pax told her tips were included and the driver corrected her. Anyway the account holder wrote to uber and got the tip taken off HER bill.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

You don't need to do any of this.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber pax, pax in general are cheap, get used to it.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Gena said:


> I would really like to put a sign stating that every passenger, who gives me 4 stars - voting for me to get fired.
> 
> Any graphic designers here? I am sure this will be very popular!


Something like this, Gena?

http://docdro.id/10z1x


----------



## Gena (Apr 27, 2015)

This is awesome!

Thanks 
*NWAüber*!


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Gena said:


> This is awesome!


Thanks! Although I have to give credit to a couple of other people in this forum, whose handles I don't remember, for the content. I mostly copied what they had written, and changed some of the wording.


----------



## Gena (Apr 27, 2015)

Have you tried put it in your car?


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Gena said:


> Have you tried put it in your car?


As of about a week ago, I have! It's too early to tell whether or not it's making a difference though.


----------



## Gena (Apr 27, 2015)

Good luck to you! I am going to try this too. Hopefully none of my passengers will rat on me to Uber.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That actually could be true depending. A driver here said a friend of the paying pax tipped after the paying pax told her tips were included and the driver corrected her. Anyway the account holder wrote to uber and got the tip taken off HER bill.


That is just a b.s. urban legend. There is no reason for Uber to refund a tip.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> That is just a b.s. urban legend. There is no reason for Uber to refund a tip.


It depends on how they word their complaint. If they just say that they gave the driver cash and omg whyyyyy was my card charged this much, etc, they'll get the fare adjusted.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

[QUOTE ="Tim In Cleveland, post: 284891, member: 751"]That is just a b.s. urban legend. There is no reason for Uber to refund a tip.[/QUOTE]
It was posted on here that the app holder emailed uber and said part of the fare was paid in cash. I'll try to find the posts but it was a while ago.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Uber discourages pandering for 5*s.


Yet Uber tells new drivers that "5 Star" drivers provide water, gum/mints, and chargers for all cell phones made in the last 10 years.


----------



## ergo (Sep 20, 2014)

Please go trough this thread, there's my experience with the tips sign and fallout
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-gratuities-work-in-uberx.3368/


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> That is just a b.s. urban legend. There is no reason for Uber to refund a tip.





thehappytypist said:


> It depends on how they word their complaint. If they just say that they gave the driver cash and omg whyyyyy was my card charged this much, etc, they'll get the fare adjusted.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> It was posted on here that the app holder emailed uber and said part of the fare was paid in cash. I'll try to find the posts but it was a while ago.


Don't ya know Tim knows everything!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Beur, you're really rude. Grow up. I have personally had a customer who claimed he wasn't going to tip because HE did in the past and "someone told Uber" and that Uber refunded the tip and told him not to tip again. I told him tipping is allowed and it says that in our training materials. He admitted that the scenario didn't happen. That's why I doubt any of these stories are true. Of course if the rider lies and says he paid some of the fare in cash, it might get refunded. If that happened, the driver should have said it was clearly a tip, not a fare payment to support and gotten the money back.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Beur, you're really rude. Grow up. I have personally had a customer who claimed he wasn't going to tip because HE did in the past and "someone told Uber" and that Uber refunded the tip and told him not to tip again. I told him tipping is allowed and it says that in our training materials. He admitted that the scenario didn't happen. That's why I doubt any of these stories are true. Of course if the rider lies and says he paid some of the fare in cash, it might get refunded. If that happened, the driver should have said it was clearly a tip, not a fare payment to support and gotten the money back.


Its ok Tim In Cleveland you can call names. Eventually you'll learn to gather the true facts before spouting off as all knowing. Don't you get tired of being proven wrong time after time?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Beur, you're really rude. Grow up. I have personally had a customer who claimed he wasn't going to tip because HE did in the past and "someone told Uber" and that Uber refunded the tip and told him not to tip again. I told him tipping is allowed and it says that in our training materials. He admitted that the scenario didn't happen. That's why I doubt any of these stories are true. Of course if the rider lies and says he paid some of the fare in cash, it might get refunded. If that happened, the driver should have said it was clearly a tip, not a fare payment to support and gotten the money back.


If someone tips the driver and they know how Uber works, not many of those are going to write in complaining about giving the driver a tip. If they mention they gave the driver cash as a tip, we're told not to adjust the fare - tips ARE okay, as long as the rider is aware that the fare will also be charged to their card. The ones who complain are usually those who don't understand how payment works.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

SavannahAdam said:


> Seems like experienced Uber passengers who know tips aren't part of the game would be turned off and sink your star rating. I get a couple tips every night, usually by offering restaurant recommendations and laughing at passenger's jokes, but I'm in a tourist city where everyone is liquored up and looking for a local person's opinion.


No...a good idea would be a tip option or even better add 20% like they do for UberTaxi. I realize UberX/XL is the Wal-Mart of transportation. but we should be able make more than the people working at Wal-Mart! Back on track...I agree a sign regarding tips would be a bad idea..a vey bad idea. People ask aren't tips included in the fare? And when I tell them no, they still don't tip. My tips which run about 15-20% of my fares are all unsolicited.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Gena...unless you have Lyft or something similar in your area....they own you.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MajorMajor said:


> Good idea?


Its' major TACKY for transportation worker to solicit, in any shape, form, semblance, thereof, tips.

Bad idea.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have told a few that, " Uber Corporate lies and the tip is not included. I don't care if I get one or not."

Then there are the ones that think I make Bank. I said the only way I would make Bank is if I did parts of LA and OC and only drove when it surged. One asked, Whats a surge?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Got my sign still up, 85% of my pax don't tip, but the ones that do make all the difference.
Nice Texan fellow threw me a $20 the other day. That pays for the entire summer's worth of water, and he won't be the last.
Last night:
-$8 from a lady who dug my style
-$10 from a dude who got the "smoothest ride ever" and dug my ride (not even a rich guy, whaddya know) 
-$5 from some random dude, can't even remember

This is the only thing that makes it kinda worth it. 
Put a sign up that states the facts. If you wanna get precise about it, I use footnotes and sources to back up what I'm saying, and make sure to write "Uber _Corporation_ reminds you that 'tips aren't necessary.'"


----------



## ergo (Sep 20, 2014)

As I stated before, go over my experience with the tip sign in this thread.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-gratuities-work-in-uberx.3368/
Everything works until the first customer complaint, then you'll get deactivated and called for short meeting to the uber office and will be given "we are concerned about quality experience for our customers" speach as well as your first and last warning.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

MajorMajor said:


> Good idea?


 That's a straight path down your rating.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

ergo said:


> As I stated before, go over my experience with the tip sign in this thread.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-gratuities-work-in-uberx.3368/
> Everything works until the first customer complaint, then you'll get deactivated and called for short meeting to the uber office and will be given "we are concerned about quality experience for our customers" speach as well as your first and last warning.


Ok New Member, I've got one of those too:
Zzzip
https://uberpeople.net/threads/back-seat-signs-about-tipping.8180/

And I'm simply rendering my experience. My rating after 3,000 rides is between 4.8/4.9
It's all in how you say it, and what type of service comes alongside it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It should say tips or else.....


----------



## Driving4nothing (May 4, 2015)

My


Tim In Cleveland said:


> Tips are not mandatory but allowed and appreciated might prevent trouble. I would love to dispute the horseshit rumors that riders are not allowed to tip. I had one guy claim he tipped a driver "and Uber found out and refunded the tip and told me not to do it anymore". Complete b.s. story.


 My favorite was when a woman said-"when I signed up I told them to include the tip with the final fare". Sigh


----------



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

I have a sign that states tips are not included in the fare. I get about $100 in tips a week with it. No sign I get about $40-50. I have gotten at least one complaint and an email from Uber that states even though I am allowed to do this, it could affect my rating so badly I might get wait listed. I do go above and beyond for my pax but nothing crazy. (Cell charge, recommendations, conversation, door open and close and luggage) I do hear some commentary about the sign, but I ignore it unless they ask me about it. I never solicit the tips, just explain Ubers poor explanation about them. Some people need a nudge to tip, some just won't no matter what. A buddy has a similar sign and he gets about$200+ a week in his 2015 Mercedes C class. My rating dips in.03 or so with the sign.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

"Requesting to ride in this vehicle is a Privilege. If you feel it is an Entitlement you have ten seconds to decide what your rating may end up being. Your Driver reserves the right to drop you off anywhere at anytime. Your time begins now. 1, 2, 3,...."


----------



## Driving4nothing (May 4, 2015)

MRJdriver said:


> I have a sign that states tips are not included in the fare. I get about $100 in tips a week with it. No sign I get about $40-50. I have gotten at least one complaint and an email from Uber that states even though I am allowed to do this, it could affect my rating so badly I might get wait listed. I do go above and beyond for my pax but nothing crazy. (Cell charge, recommendations, conversation, door open and close and luggage) I do hear some commentary about the sign, but I ignore it unless they ask me about it. I never solicit the tips, just explain Ubers poor explanation about them. Some people need a nudge to tip, some just won't no matter what. A buddy has a similar sign and he gets about$200+ a week in his 2015 Mercedes C class. My rating dips in.03 or so with the sign.


Speaking of luggage and tips why do people think I should put two bags and a stroller in and out of my trunk to airport with no tip??? Oh did I mention they had a screaming 10 month old baby? Or they accused me of leaving their luggage on the curb at their apartment? They made me reopen my trunk insisting there is more luggage I had "forgotten". No tip and to top that off they gave me a one star for the "stolen luggage" they were too dumb to bring down from their apartment. It really takes special, patient, and caring drivers to put up with some uber pax who are just aholes.


----------



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

If I go to the airport, the pax is right there next to me while I unload the back or help them unload. What aggravates me is when I drive a pax from one hotel to another, load and unload for a $5 trip (airport is $27) and no tip. 5 stars they call out.....


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)




----------

